# Got a 193 lber yesterday



## Scott

Full story will be posted on my forums later today but here is a photo.

Tough conditions.... 79 inch fork length and 42 inch girth.


----------



## Hunter

What a great fish. Congratulations!


----------



## cpthook

awesome fish and job, looks like the big boys are moving south from La., I planned on fishing this week as the weather guys were calling it calm, not the case out front. again excellent job, from what we can see his huge body makes his head look small. we have about 2 more weeks and its over for another year. now is the time to get a big boy though.


----------



## landlockid

amazing fish!! great job


----------



## Bill C

Wow! Nice fish.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Sweeet!!! Great job!


----------



## shortcast

Nice catch! really really nice!


----------



## Scott

Another shot of her.


----------



## Animal Chris

Great fish, Scott. Congratulations. 

I'm going to assume she's wearing a little extra jewelry?


----------



## Scott

She was.... the fish swam out about four miles (against the current and against the wind) over the next couple hours. The first signal indicated it was going up and down just fine and the fish was rolling. Then the tag got ripped out somehow. The anchor was good and the tag was stuck effectively. There have been a lot of sharks out in the deeper water around bait. Looks like it may have been jerked out. We'll know more when we get it back. It is drifting toward SPI now. We'll get it and reapply. This happens to a small number of tags. Unfortunately this was one of them. We've got about six more to get in this fall... we've still got some time. Would have been nice to have this one stay in on such a big fish... but you can't win them all.


----------



## smokin lures

congratulations on an awesome trophy


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats. Very nice fish.


----------



## Captain Dave

Sooo Weet Thanks for sharing that fine CPR


----------



## dbarham

one of these days


----------



## Law Dog

Nice tarpon, congrats!


----------



## POCLANCE

*Tarpon??*

Location, POC, Galv????

Congrads!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott

POCLANCE said:


> Location, POC, Galv????
> 
> Congrads!!!!!!!!!


Location isn't really all that important... you can catch a fish like that anywhere in Texas from Sabine to Port Isabel. This time she just happened to be south of the Colorado.


----------



## troutsupport

Nice Fish. Did you ever post more of the report... any current reports... ?


----------



## Sea-Slug

Congrats Sir! As someone who has spent thousands of dollars and many many hours trying to achieve what you did I know just how content you must feel now. She was a beauty for sure. Awesome job! Monumental achievement.


----------



## kraken

what a fish! She looks very healthy too, plenty of life left to get even bigger!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Congratulations! Was that out of the new boat! Do you have any pics of her coming to the boat! Live Bait? Lure? Beautiful Fish!!!!


----------



## Scott

****-pop. Stuck in the inside of the lower jaw. More photos on my forums already.


----------

